
How I Built a Personal Knowledge Base for Myself - stockkid
https://dnote.io/blog/how-i-built-personal-knowledge-base-for-myself/
======
stockkid
For one and a half year, I built and used a personal knowledge base that works
in my terminal and a web browser. I have found some interesting things:

* if we go overboard, organizing, not learning, often becomes the goal in itself.

* searching is far more effective than organizing. My knowledge base became a buffer for my web search.

* a knowledge base needs to be local first and open source because learning is for life, and services and software come and go.

* we will never one day sit down and read our knowledge base.

* a personal knowledge base enables us to simply share a piece of knowledge with others. Doing so saves time when complex ideas need to be conveyed.

* adding ideas to a knowledge base is like committing to a source control, reducing my cognitive overhead.

Ultimately, having a personal repository of knowledge has helped me learn and
save time.

~~~
amirouche
> searching is far more effective than organizing. My knowledge base became a
> buffer for my web search.

Searching doesn't with keeping a copy of the thing you need around.

